
Ask HN: How come Google doesn't allow adsense on cannabis related websites? - fourstar
I tried to apply and was rejected, even though I don&#x27;t specifically sell any marijuana products (edibles, seeds&#x2F;clones, or flowers). In addition, I don&#x27;t even refer anyone to to purchase them.<p>How long until they give in and allow it? I know they will eventually, since they are losing out on lots of $$$.
======
Mz
Marijuana is still illegal at the federal level. Companies big enough for
everyone to know their name have no real choice but to handle things
conservatively. If some little guy is doing mj related stuff, the feds may not
notice. If BigCo does it, it is pretty much guaranteed to become a horrible
shit show.

They are in business to make money, not foment revolution. This is how it
works for very big companies.

~~~
devoply
The Feds could easily make the value of your public company tank over night,
leading to the shareholders demanding you get the Feds off your back. So they
can put pressure that way too... even if the CEO is stupid enough to try it
anyway. Don't mess with the Feds they act like the mafia when push comes to
shove.

------
tlb
Or, make all that $$$ yourself by starting an ad exchange for cannabis-related
websites.

Beware: banking will be really hard. You need to accept money from ad buyers,
and forward most of it to ad sellers. Most of the ad buyers are doing things
that are illegal under federal law, so banks won't deal with them. They might
have suitcases full of cash, but it's hard for them or you to turn that into
ACH deposits for the ad sellers.

That problem may be solvable, just a heads up that it won't be easy.

~~~
fourstar
There already is one that I'm using:
[http://www.mantisadnetwork.com/](http://www.mantisadnetwork.com/)

It just doesn't pay that much, honestly. Even they seem to restrict what they
show (e.g. haven't seen flowers/edibles sold directly yet).

------
viraptor
When it's fully legal (not just no longer enforced) in all places Google
officially operates from?

------
Spooky23
Prison sucks.

------
gtvwill
Probably the same reason stripe would not let me sell waterpipes using their
system. They are spineless/get the fear of being involved "illegal"
businesses. Even though all I sold was glass art they just saw bongs which are
illegal. They aren't willing to risk their livelihood being involved in
potentially illegal business. They make more cash elsewhere so it's not worth
it. So cash payments for dayz

~~~
iamdave
_They are spineless /get the fear of being involved "illegal" businesses._

I'm inordinately curious why you chose to characterize this as "spineless".
Even as someone who is 100% for, and actively campaigns and lobbies his
representatives to consider some of the bills in his state's upcoming
legislative session-I completely understand why a payment processor wouldn't
touch this with a ten mile long pole-given where we stand when it comes to
_Federal_ legalization of cannabis.

You can be an activist and stand up for the right to blaze all you want as a
company, but if the Federal government and more specifically the IRS decides
you've nipped it in the wrong bud (pun probably intended), you and your
company are in for a _very_ difficult battle that will almost certainly end up
with said company shutting down and one or more of your management team facing
Federal indictment.

And even if those people walk away scot free, it absolutely is not worth it
unless you have an infinite supply of money for legal fees fighting-of all
entities-the judicial behemoth that is the United States Attorney General's
office.

